# My little Mac, Pure Luxe and Geografxstuff



## IO20ch2222 (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Beauties!












[/URL][/IMG]











[/URL][/IMG]












[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG] 

I need more MAC!!!!!


----------



## mjacqueline (Feb 26, 2006)

Really nice. I love Pure Luxe too.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

great collection.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your collection...


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

lovely collection


----------

